# Disconnect Switch?



## fourcjtwo (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi!  I have a 2003 Tioga Class C.  Do I have a disconnect switch?  If so, where is it?  I won't bore you with all the details of the headaches this is causing me, but THANKS to anyone who can answer this.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Fourcjtwo and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  I am assuming you mean a main battery disconnect.  Most motorhomes I've seen have one near the door.  Mine is a red key switch mounted in the footwell at the door.  If this isn't what you are looking for, post back and we'll take another stab at it.


----------



## vanole (Jul 19, 2012)

Could be by the door as "akjimmy" said or it could be in the battery compartment could be a rotary switch or switch with an arm you throw one direction or the other.

Jeff


----------

